# Mother Rabbit Abandons Kits



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Jul 22, 2015)

I have an experienced breeding doe who had a litter of 3 kits. They did well the first few days untill she stopped feeding them. Sadly, one died and I don't have another rabbit I can foster the remaining kits to. I've tried force feeding them on the mother, but either she won't let the milk down, or the kits are just to weak to feed. I trust this brood doe's instincts, but I don't want the kits to starve. Any suggestions?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Jul 23, 2015)

So just an update. One more died, but I'm bottle feeding the last kit with KMR. I'm hoping to see improvement by morning.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 23, 2015)

I just had the same exact thing happen to me except I started with seven and I'm down to three.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2015)

I've heard it said that an unusually small litter (3 would qualify, if this is a commercial-sized doe) doesn't stimulate the doe enough, and her milk may dry up. I have had Harlequin does successfully raise litters of as few as one or two, so I can't say whether it's true. Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. The last kit didn't make it through the night, but I'm still researching in case this happens again. My doe, Ella was a AFL, but she's a large rabbit. There could have been something wrong with the litter which caused her not to feed them, but I'm not sure. She's a very smart rabbit and an experienced breeder, so I don't see her abandoning the litter for no reason.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry for your losses @Becca'sBunnyBarn!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you BlessedWithGoats


----------

